# What Do People Think of Turning Parking Lots Into Functional Homeless Camps?



## leomatthewadams (Sep 21, 2019)

Living in California the housing problem seems to be getting out of hand. I have been reading a lot about how one solution is to turn empty parking lots into functional homeless camps or places to park safely and sleep at night in their cars if they do not have a home. Was wondering what people think of this idea?

What other ideas should we be implementing to combat the growing homeless issues in the US?


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Well I mean of course thats a better use of the space than a car park but it sounds like an architecture students project. Car parks make lots of money and homeless camps do not, and they might even bring other issues that a car park wouldnt, so its not realistic


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

leomatthewadams said:


> Living in California the housing problem seems to be getting out of hand. I have been reading a lot about how one solution is to turn empty parking lots into functional homeless camps or places to park safely and sleep at night in their cars if they do not have a home. Was wondering what people think of this idea?
> 
> What other ideas should we be implementing to combat the growing homeless issues in the US?


Well if one of the most richest areas on the planet managed for years by the self appointed "progressives" has such homeless problem you should ask yourself some question and none of them is about using parking lots as homeless camps.

You shouldn't even have homeless camps! 
Bring them back into society. 
Make sure people don't become homeless.

Every homeless is a failure of society and if you have plenty of them it's your fault (as a society)


Trust me, you will NEVER* see something like that in Europe, even in poor areas.

A society that:
- Destroys the familiy union
- Promotes reckless living
- Promotes drugs
- Promotes alcohol
- Promotes debt
- Does not help people in need
- Has crazy high costs for housing
- Has crazy high costs for healthcare
- Is suited to the necessities of the privileged (and privilege is not about race or gender, stop promoting stupid identity politics)

Creates tons of homeless.

California in its Silicon Valley and Hollywood power centres is the most dystopian place in the "democratic" world.

A paradise turned fake because it's full of shit (figuratively and literally) and only the 1% can enjoy that paradise that once was available to everyone.

Fix that first, thinking about parking lots is like trying to save a sinking boat with a teaspoon.


* No gypsies are not homeless, it's their choice to live that way.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I wouldn't say homeless camps, these parking lots should be public housing spaces


----------



## Urbanova (Apr 25, 2014)

A big problem in California and most of other states of the US, is that building affordable housing is illegal. The mono functional zoning codes make it impossible to create apartments above retail, which push commercial functions in deserts of parking lots and pushes dwellings. By creating mixed neighborhoods with shops, housing and businesses, it is getting safer, healthier and more walkable.









How to fit the car in urban areas


These days, more and more people are moving to and in cities. These are the places with jobs, education, amenities and services. The…




medium.com


----------



## MarcoWerner (May 11, 2020)

Hello everyone any person need any Berlin information so just visit this website.


----------



## Tucson2018 (Jun 1, 2018)

MarcoWerner said:


> Hello everyone any person need any Berlin information so just visit this website.


On a national average, it costs taxpayers $42,500 a year to have one homeless person on our streets. Prison costs: $40-50k a year. I laugh at people who think it costs us nothing to have a homeless person on our streets.


----------



## miper70 (Jun 26, 2020)

Many homeless persons (and in the USA, the majority are men) have mental illnesses and/or addiction and substance abuse issues. In some cases, these problems exist beforehand and contribute to their homelessness, and in other cases these problems arise or manifest after becoming homeless. In short, one factor that causes homelessness is a lack of attention and investment in diagnosing & treating mental illness and alcoholism/substance abuse. You can’t force people to seek help or take their meds or stay on the wagon, but we could do better at trying to identify when someone is hurting or struggling, and try nip these problems in the bud. I will also add that many homeless men in the USA are veterans — we need to do better supporting vets with PTSD & other mental health issues and transitioning them back to civilian life with good post-military job opportunities. It’s shameful that so many veterans end up on the street.


----------

